# Plainfield, CT_"FREE" YOUNG HANDSOME GSD ON CRAIGSLIST



## Dirisha (Nov 20, 2011)

Can anyone help this dog before some jerk or dog fighters gets his hands on him?

*Free Adult Dog to Good Home (Plainfield, CT)*

Date: 2012-01-30, 2:07PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] 

Young adult German Shepard free to good home. Needs to be only pet. Does best in adult atmosphere, listens well. Off-leashed trained. Could use some TLC. Would be a good farm dog.

Contact: Nancy at 860-319-1720 Location: Plainfield, CT


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dirisha, thanks for finding and posting but the 'Urgent' section is for those dogs in the kill shelters. 

This should get moved into the Non-urgent section (but still posted on this forum) by a moderator who can move it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope someone can help him but the needs to be only pet may make it hard because most members here already have a dog. Why can't people go and ask their vet to help them find a home or contact a GSD rescue-to just put his name out there on Craigs List is sad.


----------

